# still halter help now with more info



## pbfarm (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi All,

thanks for the good suggestions on fitting my big headed goat with a halter for packing..

We measured his head (an 'x' shape over nose and up around the head...38 1/2 inches. Just between the 2 biggest sizes on most charts, and we don't get where you can snap the lead line --down under the chin??)

The patient folks at our 2 farm stores have watched us measure, purchase and return 1. a weaning halter
2. a mini horse halter
3. a foal halter
4. a yearling halter
and finally...............5. a llama halter. 
The llama came closest, but the nose was pretty constricting and the head strap was about 2 inches too short.

For those who suggested the 3 measurement school of thought, His nose is 9 1/2 inches around. the measurement from lip to base of ear is 8" and the head (jaw around behind the ear) is 18 1/2 or 19 depending on who is measuring...

ANY other ideas would be gratefully accepted! He is very patient as we try one thing after the other!
Private replies are fine. Thank you.
Beth at [email protected]


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Perhaps you could take the goat to the store with you and just keep trying to find one.  

If the top strap is too long on the horse halters, just punch a hole in it. ALso, look at halters that have an adjustable nose piece with a buckle. If the nose piece fits and the over the top piece fits then check that the strap down the cheek is the right length and you should be there.

And yes, the lead snaps on the ring at the bottom of the nose piece.


----------



## pbfarm (Mar 14, 2009)

His head is like a big wedge of cheese! We are determined to figure it out! As for taking him to the store..hmmm...don't think we could get him past the big 'treat' barrells at the front of the store! :lol: 
Beth


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Well, I was thinking more in terms of them letting you try them on in the parking lot. 
Is he from Wisconsin? Cheesehead, indeed...


----------



## DENISETHOR (Dec 27, 2008)

I had many halters too-same issues- finding a halter- then I found a mini foal halter which buckles around the nose band too-I think it was yearling,,Its on a big Nubian with a big roman nose!
its the goat on the left in that tiny picture!


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi. I know these were posted a long time ago but I am just catching up. Have you tried a rope halter? I really like them and you can adjust the knots if you need to.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

you could try to tie together your own. tie once around chin-ears, once around the chin-nose. thats how i would guess. maybe someone who is good with rope can tie up a nicer one for ya.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

I had trouble finding a good goat halter until someone gave me llama halter from Sopris Llamas. It is a fancy leather show halter and it fits perfectly on our goat and looks good to boot. We've been using it for several years so it's getting pretty beat up now. I need to call them and see if I can get a new one.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Stooopid question:

Since the goats follow naturally, when do you need a halter? When I first adopted the older goats and they didn't know me I only had to use a makeshift halter twice. Then I looped the lead back through the collar with a half hitch on the nose. It only had to be there about 20 seconds before he started behaving.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

I use halters for parking lots and road walking, otherwise not. But it is a useful skill your goat needs to know.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Also, if you ever want to drive your goat, you will need a halter. It also helps for controlling your goat when he gets big. Even a well-behaved goat may need to be contained sometimes, like when you're training him to stand for hoof trims, bathing, clipping, or teaching him to do obstacles for a pack class. In these cases it's much easier to control the animal with a halter, plus a halter won't choke him if he struggles against the restraint. 

I also keep Cuzco on a leash when I'm walking him in areas where there is going to be car traffic (such as when we go to the P.O. and the grocery store). He's so huge that if he's only wearing a collar he can easily pull me over if he decides to go his own direction (in fact, since he's been harness trained, he tends to lean into a collar if I put pressure on it). The halter, on the other hand, can be used to turn his head, which means he can't brace and pull me around by it like he can with the collar.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks. I guess I should get some in case someone else needs to lead them, like if I loan them to my daughter and her husband.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I'll be trying the pack string with halters this weekend. Diego has been in several herds, and has some personality quirks that are growing stronger. They are likely why he has been bounced around a bit. 

I am tempted to hook up some remote controls to the halter from the crossbuck. Then I could steer him from 100 yards.

Rex, you think we could get a patent on that? ;-)


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

That may be a new Olympic event.


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

Back to the halter question, my huge cheese-wedge headed boer Gyro is best fitted with a pig harness on his head. It was for a small pig, I got it for 50 cents at a yard sale and it fits him great. And it helps with his pig headedness.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Oh! I want to see a photo of the pig harness on the goat.
Pretty Please.


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh all right here's the pig harness:


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

What kind of goats are those? Do they poke themselves in the back when they lift their heads?
Can they still absorb water from the air with those straws on their heads when they are all bent over like that? 
Are they related to pigs? If not, do they get embarrassed wearing pig halters?

I just had to clear the air of stupid questions...

They look like they work great.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Now that is a big head. Very blocky. I can see why the harness
fits him so well. (Had a potbellied pig.) 

Can I guess his lineage: Boer/nubian/Kiko? 

How big is he? Does his head fit his body? 

Rad


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

That is my full blood boer Gyro (the magnificent). He is a great packer. He does not poke himself in the neck with his horns. His body is also big and blocky. He absolutely is a pig when it comes to food. He will eat anything-slop.


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

and here he is pulling three kids in a cart. (me leading)


----------

